# sparkys taxidermy portage county ohio , horrible



## player4x4life (Aug 21, 2006)

i had sparkey do a deer for me 2 years ago so this past season i got a nice 10 point my daughtergot her first deer , an 8 point (best memorie ever)andmy brother in law decided to have a 7 point mounted , so i took them to sparkeys taxidermy in portage county ohio , in mantua a do believe. was told id get them all back in 3 months 4 at latest, after for months i callled to be told the heads we drying still be done in 2 weeks, and then for the next 5 months after i heard the same thing every2 weeks, after 9 months i go get my heads, my daughters is ok at best has some flaws but ok, her name was miss spelled on plaque, my brother in laws was bad, the guy put patches in because he said the hair fell out in 2 or 3 spots , they are very noticeable from accross the room!!! then on back of neck were seem is you can see the glue ran out the seem onto hair.now getting to my 10 point , it was completely unexceptable, the seem down the back of neck was 1/4 inch away from each other , glue everywhere, hairjust falling out , layed it on my seat to take it home and had to vacum all the hair off , literaly a hand full of hair, now there was a bear spot on its chest , the ear was cut threw and two spots on its nose also cut threw , was sposed to be a full sneak mount and came back semi sneak, very didsappoint , so i call the guy up , he tells me he new it was losing hair and so was the other head and many others he had this year, trys to tell me its from the way we drug them first, the deer were all loaded on a atv and brought out never drug. then he says it was the way they were caped , i had the butcher shop do it while i stood there and waited , they did a nice job, he then tells me its prob cuz the heads were froze when i took them in, even though he froze it for 3 months b4 finishing caping out the head , then he says that after he did cape it he had the refreeze the cape cuz he had to much work to do . that now he thinks from the freezing and un freezing made the capes lose thier hair.


----------



## player4x4life (Aug 21, 2006)

so next he says he just finished a few capes that are very nice so he would like to re mount it for me , and assured me itd only take 2weeks , after the 3rd week i call him he tells me theres other people ahead ofme and that if i want a quality job i have to give him 2 more weeks , i instanly got pissed , so i told him i want my horns and money back, he agrees to this finaly, i go tonite to get my horns and money and he hands me my horns and 60 bucks , and says my lawyer said i dont have to refund all the money only what the form cost and materials , and they equal 60 bucks good bye! i said what happened to what we talked about and he simple said oh well take me to court bye!!! im fed up with this guy, beware of sparkys hack shop, he will rip you off . i am contacking a lawyer tomorow , its just the point of it, he ruined my trophy and it can never be replaced, sorry solong of post guys just thought everyone should no what kind of hack shop sparkeys taxidery is!!!


----------



## The Ojibwa (May 30, 2010)

I'm really sorry to hear that. I don't want to make you feel bad in anyway, but how much did he charge you per head? Often in life, we get what we pay for and this is obviously an expensive lesson.

You were right on, this guy is obviously a "Hacks-a-dermist" as we call them in the industry. It sounds to me like this guy takes shortcuts and I applaud you for making this post. Did you sign a contract? Many taxis have you sign a contract which states that your deposit is non refundable. If no contract was signed, you have the upper hand. Also, did he give you $60 back for each head? I have about $75+ in each head and I charge $300...either way, sounds like he uses either the worst materials, or is screwing you out of even more money. Perhaps a call to the Federal Buisness Beaureu would show him who is boss.

You should PM me, maybe I can help.

Chip
Frinks Run Taxidermy


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Save your money on the lawyer, he is entitled to money for the work he&#8217;s done, good or bad. Not to rub salt in the wound, but you got just what you paid for, a cheap/fast mount. Telling you it would be done in 
3 months the first time should have been HUGE warning. When he told you 2 weeks the next time, that should have confirmed it. Most quality mounts have over $100 in materials alone, so $60 for materials is another flag. Time to find a good taxidermist, not a cheap and fast one. Hopefully this warns a lot of other people, not just about this particular taxidermist, but others like him as well.


----------



## player4x4life (Aug 21, 2006)

a lawyer i talked to today says hes only entitled to the material cost , but itd be my case to prove it was messed up.but for what it would cost to take him to court with the lawyer would pay for 2 mounts to be done,lawyer said if wanted itd be a small claims court deal, this guy used to do quality work , 3 years ago he did a friend of mine and then 2 years ago he did mine , honestly it took him bout 3 and half months and it was done and like i said it was nicely done , i get alot of compliments on the one he did before, thats the reason i went back to him,,


----------



## The Ojibwa (May 30, 2010)

You know, some guys get burn out...take on too much buisness and quality suffers. It can be the curse of too much success. Hope you get it resolved.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

In your area I strongly recommend Pineywood Taxidermy in Suffield.
I have used him many times.
Same location for over 25 years.


----------



## Ga. transplant (Oct 13, 2010)

can you post pictures of the deer you got back and the one he did a few years back?


----------



## player4x4life (Aug 21, 2006)

i will post a picture of the deer he did a couple years ago for me , but i have to wait for the wifey to get back in town with the camera, as for the this years i regreat not taking ne , i got it home and took it back in a couple days , i actualy dont live in portage county any more , i live around marietta, i took it to him when i stilllivedup there, he actualy has property about 30 minutes from where i live now also, he opened a second shop there so i think your rite he took on to much and is burn out resulting in lack of quality, the worst part of it is he ruined my cape and threw it away , but at least i got the antlers back i guess, lesson learned the hard way for me , hope everyone avoids this taxidermist,


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

count this experience as a loss,get a new cape and have it mounted.put the word out to your friends you need a cape.maybe you will shoot a buck this year and that cape can be used.if nothing else you can buy capes.I use Hovance taxidermy in warren, ohio and I can assure you he is second to none.turnaround time is about 7 months and he does work for people all over the country.in this business you get what you pay for.good luck,Jeff.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Almost sounds like that Taxidermist failed to Tan the Capes properly. Would that Taxidermist have used your deer for a Taxidermy Student's "projects"? I know that has happened to me with an out-of-state Taxidermist.


----------



## player4x4life (Aug 21, 2006)

who knows i just know that the frist deer he did was nice , so i went back to him and i was very dissapointed, i just want to let everyone know how bad he is now,


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Is Sparkey's Shop set up on Work Road in Shalersville Twp.Off Infirmery.Rd..Have never been to him but have an idea where he is located...JIM....CL.....


----------



## player4x4life (Aug 21, 2006)

yup it is , beware lol


----------



## Ga. transplant (Oct 13, 2010)

well the good thing is you have the horns. you could go to any proccesor and get a cape. most probably wont even charge. good luck to you and hope you find a cape and a better taxidermist.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

You should not have any trouble getting a cape for your deer antlers..I had a set of antlers that I toted around for years ..it was my first buck and at the time I had no money to spare for a head mount...Had them skull caped and hung them on the wall for years..Took them to my taxidermist and told him to get me a cape and mount the antlers on the head..I am not sorry i did now I look at the head and remember what he looked like when I shot him..I had a taxidermist in Mallard Creek outside of Medina on rout 18 name was Roger..He was good...Good Luck Guy....JIM....CL....


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

I wonder if Sparkey is related to another Taxidermist in the Mantua area....JIM....CL....


----------



## hunterman (Aug 13, 2011)

every one who can see this sparky has ben my taxidermest for many years he dose an awsome job on every thing i bring him and this is what i have to say to u learn how to spell and take care of the animals in the field properly be for you bring them i and hes not a bad taxidermest and i dont have to say anything but he had 150 very happy custimers and no one had a problem with there mounts


----------



## hunterman (Aug 13, 2011)

one more thing u shouldnt shot deer with 22long rifles taxidermest know every thing of what u bring in


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow! I've seen a few of his fish mounts at Westbranch Bait and they we're decent. So thankful I didn't take my 31in. Walleye or 13 1/4in Bluegill there. BTW. Most taxedermists do the 2 weeks thing. Or 3-4months turning into 9. But the good ones are honest and hard working. Sorry to hear bout that.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

What ?????


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

hunterman said:


> every one who can see this sparky has ben my taxidermest for many years he dose an awsome job on every thing i bring him and this is what i have to say to u learn how to spell and take care of the animals in the field properly be for you bring them i and hes not a bad taxidermest and i dont have to say anything but he had 150 very happy custimers and no one had a problem with there mounts


1. Are you implying that he spelled his own daughters name wrong when giving the guy the info or or you saying he needs to spell better when posting?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

hunterman said:


> every one who can see this sparky has ben my taxidermest for many years he dose an awsome job on every thing i bring him and this is what i have to say to u learn how to spell and take care of the animals in the field properly be for you bring them i and hes not a bad taxidermest and i dont have to say anything but he had 150 very happy custimers and no one had a problem with there mounts


Thirteen spelling errors in one paragraph, (actually one long run-on sentence, but I'll let it slide), and you're telling someone to learn how to spell?


----------



## Thesilverback (Mar 5, 2011)

hunterman said:


> every one who can see this sparky has ben my taxidermest for many years he dose an awsome job on every thing i bring him and this is what i have to say to u learn how to spell and take care of the animals in the field properly be for you bring them i and hes not a bad taxidermest and i dont have to say anything but he had 150 very happy custimers and no one had a problem with there mounts


Thanks for the laugh, LOL!!!!


_The Silverback_


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm still laughing about Steve's post. Oh that was funny


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

hunterman said:


> one more thing u shouldnt shot deer with 22long rifles taxidermest know every thing of what u bring in


roflmao, comedy gold. 

Care to explain how a vital shot (regardless of weapon) could be indentifiable to anyone with a head mount being done?

haha sorry, didn't realize how old his rant was!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I knew two excellent taxidermists. One has passed away and the other had a stroke and doesn't work any more. If I had any work done I would do a lot of research before using a taxidermist I didn't know about. Anymore I usually just mount the antlers of bucks I have shot on plaques I make myself. If I shoot an Ohio deer I mount it on a plaque cut in the shape of Ohio and if I shoot one in West Virginai I make a WV plaque. I would have to shoot a monster buck to gave the head mounted .


----------



## Ry440 (May 11, 2011)

hunterman said:


> every one who can see this sparky has ben my taxidermest for many years he dose an awsome job on every thing i bring him and this is what i have to say to u learn how to spell and take care of the animals in the field properly be for you bring them i and hes not a bad taxidermest and i dont have to say anything but he had 150 very happy custimers and no one had a problem with there mounts


How are you going to tell this guy that he needs to learn to spell when you are clearly illiterate??? Oh and to player4x4life, Shoulda called Chuck Testa )


----------

